# Citroen C4 THP Detailing



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

It has been 1 and a half year since i got my Citroen C4 vts 1.6 THP and as some minor swirls were starting to show up it was time for some correction :buffer: .

The whole process was carried out in two phases due to time constrains. Unfortunately, i didn't take as mush pictures needed for a proper write-up :wall:

Firstly the car was snowfoamed with a mix of Valet Pro Ph neutral Snow Foam and Stjδrnagloss Red Sno pH-Neutral Foam and was rinsed after ~5 minutes.



















After rinsing, 2BM was used along with Dodo Juice Supernatural Wash Sponge and Lusso Auto Bathe Shampoo. After drying with Dodo Juice Soft Touch Drying Towel, it was rolled in the garage for inspection. 
The whole car was covered in light swirls, similar to the ones in the pictures, proof that 2BM and constant wax/sealant protection on the car have served its purpose, considering it is being washed almost every week and has already more than 30.000 km.










It was then clayed using Sonus SFX Ultra-Fine Detailing Clay with Last Toush as a lube.










DAS6-PRO with Lake Country CCS DA White Foam Polishing Pad and Menzerna Super Finish PO 106 FA was used for correction










and after 1 pass i got satisfying results










The result was then temporary sealed with 2 layers of Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax 2.0 using the DAS-6 PRO and Lake Country CCS DA Black Finessing Pad and everything was packed.



















However satisfying the result was, i craved for some carnauba warmth and depth so after three weeks NXT Tech Wax 2.0 was removed using Dodo Juice Lite Prime applied with Lake Country White Foam Polishing Pad.

As a glaze i used Chemical Guys Blacklight applied with Lake Country Red Finishing Pad and finally 2 layers of Lusso Oro Wax were applied using Lake Country Round UFO pad.










Concluding, some afterwards pictures:









































































Thank you for reading. Any comments and suggestions are more than welcome :thumb:.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work! :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job mate, love it.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely. I think that generation C4 was much, much better-looking than the new model Citroen have just released. Good work!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Gotta love Black ... nice work


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job there bud how long did full correction take using a DA?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

danielhoworth said:


> Great job there bud how long did full correction take using a DA?


It took almost 2 hours but bear in mind that i did only one pass and i was using 106FA so no refining was needed.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

looks fantastic..great job done..nice snowfoam pictures..


----------



## dionysg (Mar 15, 2011)

Got to buy Lusso  Very nice


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

August is almost over  and it was time for winter protection detail.

I started by removing the wheels.



















Each one was cleaned with Wolfs Brake Duster and Iron-X, detarred with Tardis, clayed with RG clay.





































After an IPA wipedown, they were cleaned with Nanolex Paint Cleaner and sealed with Nanolex Rim Sealant. Dodo Juice Tyromania was applied on the tyres and some Nanolex Paint Sealant on bolt caps.



















Moving on to the paintwork, it was clayed with Dodo Juice Supernatural Clay and Born Slippy as lube.



















Using a home made Sungun i inspected the paintwork which had light swirls at some panels and I decided to go for an enhancement correction using the DA. 


















One pass with Scholls S17+ and two passes with Scholls S40 for refinement on polishing pads were performed, but at some panels i used a cutting pad as well.



















The swirly panel shown earlier after one pass with S17+










The refinement stage added a lot of gloss, clarity and depth to the paint










I was tempted to make some more passes but I saved the clear coat for future enhancements as I always like to keep the paintwork swirl free. Here is a 50-50 refinement shot










Some final shots after finishing with the DA before the car was snowfoamed to remove S17+ dust.














































The car was rolled back inside and had an IPA wipedown. I decided to go for full nanolex protection and see if it will stay strong for a couple of months with the corresponding shampoo and spray sealant.

All paintwork was cleaned with Nanolex Paint cleaner and then Premium Paint Sealant was applied with a cotton pad. At first the layers were too thick (noob me) and buffing would have been imposible without the Spray Sealant.










After ~ 30min, the whole car was buffed and was left to cure. The gear that had to be washed afterwards...










Some final pictures


















































































Next step is a full interior protection with nanolex 
Thank you for watching, 
Any Q&C are welcome


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Very very interesting read there! Awesome stuff! Keep it going. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

After a thorough wash and top up with Zymol Glasur


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

looking good mate! I have a C4 in the same colour, and I know how hard it is to keep it clean, you've done a great job there.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

This is why i have a black car... LOVE them refelctions :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Such a same I have missed it three times already.
Prokopas my friend excellent results all three times!!!

I still have to convince you to wetsand your French beaty to get rid of all the nasty orange peel.

AMAZING reflections despite that fact.

filakia polla koukle!!


----------

